# X-Men 2



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

See it. 'nuff said.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

SHNINK!!!!BAMF!!!!!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

X2 is MUCH better than the original.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Just got home. Agreed. See it!


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Alan Cumming as Nightcrawler does for himself what Ray Park did as Darth Maul in Star Wars Episode One, namely defy quick identification of himself unless you already know who plays the character. His German accent was pretty believable and he seems to have gained a bit of weight since Titus.

Wolverine goes predictably berzerk and although there's no blood splatter, he slices and dices a couple dozen troops who invade Xavier's School. I didn't think they'd push the limits given the attractiveness of this movie to children.

They changed the actress playing Kitty Pride for what reason I don't know, and she doesn't resemble the comic character nearly as closely. Not too surprisingly, they gave her character only a moment to go through a bed and a floor and glossed over Colossus pretty quickly.

And if I am not imagining it, there was a definite bird-like glow in the water of the lake at the end as Jean Grey did the Professor Xavier voice-over about mutations and evolution and if you combine that with her seeming to be on fire at points then you can pretty much see a telegraphed punch indicating the centerpiece of X3.

Did I mention I got to see it free? Our local paper here has free passes to premiering movies about every week and a half on average. Haven't paid to see a movie in almost two years thanks to them.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waydwolf _
> *if I am not imagining it, there was a definite bird-like glow in the water of the lake at the end as Jean Grey did the Professor Xavier voice-over about mutations and evolution and if you combine that with her seeming to be on fire at points then you can pretty much see a telegraphed punch indicating the centerpiece of X3.
> *


Yes. The last silhouette in the film seen in the water foreshadows the introduction of Phoenix in X-3. Perhaps Dark Phoenix in X-4. Great movie. Very faithful to the comic books I read as a kid. I liked the continuity in the movie making the same statements about society which were echoed in the comic books.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waydwolf _
> * Alan Cumming as Nightcrawler does for himself what Ray Park did as Darth Maul in Star Wars Episode One, namely defy quick identification of himself unless you already know who plays the character. His German accent was pretty believable and he seems to have gained a bit of weight since Titus.
> *


Nightcrawler was unbelievable. His opening fight sequence in the White House was most impressive indeed. Excellent casting choice by all means. He nailed it.

Btw, decent thread on this movie over at Hockey's Future in the lounge:

http://www.hfboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=93185


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> *
> 
> Yes. The last silhouette in the film seen in the water foreshadows the introduction of Phoenix in X-3. Perhaps Dark Phoenix in X-4. Great movie. Very faithful to the comic books I read as a kid. I liked the continuity in the movie making the same statements about society which were echoed in the comic books. *


NITPICKING AHEAD: :dance:

I wouldn't exactly say faithful. It wasn't until relatively recently that there was much exploration into Wolverine's past and even now it is still shady with contradictions thrown in by various writers. In the comic, he had a long and rich personal history that involved Japan, Ogun the immortal ninja, etc. In the movie, he's a wandering brain-damaged loner with a mysterious past.

They did a decent job with Cyclops, although the sense that he was a prick was something you read between the lines in the comic and here, you had to do that again as they didn't provide an outright example of it for him to demonstrate it.

Storm's flouncing down the stairs when Logan entered was semi-true to form as if you remember the comic, she was never shy about her body and she wasn't wearing a bra to judge by those nipples. OTOH, she wasn't exactly as mature and forceful as in the comic. Remember the early days with Forge? You got the impression she'd kick anyone's ass, long before she went punk and got that mohawk.

Nightcrawler was off as if you remember, he was called "fuzzy elf" for a good reason and in this his skin was pretty smooth.

The very well established Rogue character was horribly rewritten just to make use of Pacquin, and it is a shame as a kick-ass Louisiana bayou girl would have been very nice instead of this wallflower they made her into.

I'm not asking for the well established Marvel preoccupation with boobs, just some meatier and more muscular actresses. (anyone remember them giving D cup breasts to Ilyana, Kitty, Storm, and Rogue almost continuously during Claremont's time?)

There's about ten dozen other things I could go on about such as the gross butchery of the backstory of Magneto and his name as well as Xavier, but I am not saying the movie wasn't good. It sets itself up as a definite excellent offering, and given Marvel's history of experimenting with alternate universe concepts, it sets up its own X-Men world nicely.

In other areas, I continue hearing the inane rumors of an Avengers movie being written and rewritten but doubt it will ever happen and mostly hope it doesn't. Blade 3 is almost a certainty if Snipes has anything to say about it and given he was a producer on the last, he does. I predict The Hulk will flat out suck like a Pegasus intake, and Daredevil 2 will somehow get done even if we're so J Lo and Ben overloaded we want them both locked away where we'll never hear of them again.

What would really thrill me in all this Marvel-ness is to directly adapt the New Mutants as they were in their first twelve issues or so(hayseed Hank, overconfident Bobby, etc.) and give them a movie of their own and on top of it, adapt the whole Ilyana and Belasco thing for the premise.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Unthinkable _
> *
> 
> Yes. The last silhouette in the film seen in the water foreshadows the introduction of Phoenix in X-3. Perhaps Dark Phoenix in X-4. Great movie. Very faithful to the comic books I read as a kid. I liked the continuity in the movie making the same statements about society which were echoed in the comic books. *


Also note Professor Xavier's change in mood towards the end of the movie turning brighter as he senses her coming back from the "dead".

BTW, I didn't get one reference..... Magneto was reading a book in prison that Xavier is discussing with his class at the end of the movie. What was the significance of the book? (Stewart did a similar thing with STNG:First Contact with his connection of his vendetta against the Borg with Ahab going after the whale in Moby Dick.)


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *
> 
> Also note Professor Xavier's change in mood towards the end of the movie turning brighter as he senses her coming back from the "dead".
> ...


The once and future king is the story of King Arthur and Camelot.

It references a turning point in history and I guess that is the correlation.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Just saw it, and well, to say it kicked the first ones arse would be an understatement. The film itself was really good, and the action was intense. Add to that the wicked fight scenes and the jokes, it was really good.

I figured there wouldn't be any story line and just a lot of fisticuffs, but I was completely wrong; The storyline is very cool and was interesting to follow.

I was surprised they actually gave Mystique some lines, unlike the last film, but was PISSED off that Kelly Hu's character was given the cold shoulder in this one. Her character was completely ignored.

Overall, I'd give it an 8 out of 10. Must see for sure.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I went with some friends to see X-Men2 last night. I enjoyed the action sequences. That high pitch screaming gave me a headache though. I've never been big into XMen but I liked what I saw so I'm going to buy the first on DVD.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i understand the need for it, but i wish they would sit down and think of a way to do an x man film without having to incapcitate prof. X(i know, i know-just by the nature of his power, the movie would only be about 15 minutes, but still...)


----------

